

Method and system for transferring large data files over parallel connections - helwr
http://patft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=6243676

======
teilo
In other words - a download manager. Somebody patented a download manager. And
in case anyone accuses me of knee-jerk hysteria, yes, I did read all the
claims.

They are describing every download manager on the planet that makes multiple
connections to any given server, to download chunks of a file and re-assemble
them in the correct order.

It confuses the issue by making a claim about choosing "discrete unused TCP
ports on the client system". Which is true of every single client-to-server
TCP program in existence - like when your browser opens multiple HTTP
connections to a web server.

------
_0ffh
Okay, there's yet another painfully ridiculous patent. So...?

